# Need guidance for Pa Portable speakers!. (and opinions)



## AnestisMania (Sep 3, 2016)

Heeeeello Ladys and gends today i have come across a problem i cant quite pick what portable speakers i want to buy i found 3-4 of them that i want to buy and i need your opinions to witch one you think is the "best" one or if you have something else to suggest.. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Our price range is around 210 Euro.. 
They must have bluetooth
Or at least usb or sd card slot..
And also a rechargeable battery
And some value for money (if possible 

Well what i have come across is 

(Links and other stuff are just for reference to have an idea what im talking about!.)
(Also the speakers are random 1-2-3 mean nothing)

1. Its an akai Portable speaker 

Summary

Power (W): 50 W RMS 500 W PMPO
* Features: Compatible MP3, MP4, PC, DVD, TV, Laptop, Tablet PC, mobile, electronic piano, etc.
* Signal / Noise Ratio (dB): 71dB
* Frequency response: 20 Hz -20 kHz
* Connectivity: Plug the microphone and guitar BT wireless connectivity
* USB and SD card reader / MMC MP3 / WMA / WAV
* Includes wireless microphone
* FM Radio
* Output: 800 ± 30mV Select 2.1 / 5.1

The speaker is here: http://www.shopon.gr/akai-ss023a-x10.html (Information in geek sorry)

2.

Summary

10" 150W active sound system
One wireless VHF microphone
Integrated USB, SD/MMC MP3 media player
Stand mounting with 35mm pole socket
BT receiver for audio streaming
Aux input
Microphone input
Guitar input
Echo effect for microphones
Bass and Treble control
Integral trolley with telescopic handle
Remote control
Output power 150W
Frequency response 55Hz - 20kHz
Woofer 10”
Operating microphone frequency 200.175MHz
Battery 4.5Ah Lead Battery
Power supply AC 240V~ 50Hz
Dimensions 302 x 320 x 460mm
Weight 8.45kg


The speaker is here:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fenton-FPS1...700435?hash=item2370587413:g:ddcAAOSwMtxXs87Q


3. Ibiza Pa

Summary


- USB MP3 / WMA player
- 1 x handheld VHF microphone (207.5MHz) (R&TTE approved)
- 1 x wired microphone
- 1x remote control
- REC function
- VOX function
- BLUETOOTH function
- Bass & Treble controls
- Volume & ECHO controls for the microphone
- Music volume control
- MIC & LINE inputs
- Built-in charger & RECHARGEABLE BATTERY
- Handle & wheels for ease of transport
- White version


Max. power 400W

RMS power 200W

Amplifier 100W

woofer 8''

Sensitivity  95dB

Freq. range  50Hz  20kHz

Power supply 110-240Vcc / 50-60Hz

Battery 12V 2.3Ah (BAT-PORT2.3A)

Size 330x310x490mm


The speaker is here:https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004OSJTQ0/?tag=tec053-21

4. and last one... its also an ibiza 10

Summary

Characteristics
- MP3 playback via USB or Bluetooth
- Bass and Treble control
- Echo and Mic volume controls
- Music volume control
- 35mm insert for stand
- Remote control

Specifications
Maximum amplifier power: 250W
Maximum power: 400W
Sensitivity: 97dB
Frequency: 45Hz - 20KHz
Diameter Woofer: 10 "- 25cm
Inputs: MIC and LINE
Outputs: Speakon (8W minimum)
RCA mixed output

The speaker is here:https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009G176P6/?tag=tec053-21





And so this is what i have come across in this 2-3 days of my search 

And this is what i will buy more or less now i want you people to help me find witch of this 3-4 speakers are better and witch one of them you think i should get..i already did my research and i know what i will buy but i need a second opinion from you guys...
also if you have something else to suggest me feel free to do so

Any way that was it.. for now thank you for your time and your patience..

As a reward here is a Portable heart speaker!.. 

thank you again!..


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 3, 2016)

Speakers are too subjective for anyone to give you "sound" (pun intended! ) advice. What I think sounds great to my ears may sound too tinny to you or too boomy to someone else.

I think you should hit our friend Bing Google hard, and enter the model number plus the word "review" of any speaker you are considering into Bing Google's search box and read what others are saying. Pay the closest attention to the professional review sites and less attention to "user reviews" unless many users are complaining about the exact same thing. Sadly, users will down rate a product just because it was delivered a day late, delivered next door, or was the wrong color. Plus the professional reviewers will have competing products to compare with, the proper test equipment, and know-how to do a proper review.

Then, because speakers are too subjective, see if you can find a local dealer/distributor and go and listen to them yourself.


----------



## AnestisMania (Sep 4, 2016)

OOOOOK 1st of all bill thank you so much for the time you took to write a replay... happy to have some one to help me out 

Ok and now to the main problem... more or less you are right i need to search deep down into the reviews and i will make some phone calls to the company and ask questions about each speaker 

also since i live in greece "professional sound" stores are hard to find but not impossible so ill try to go there and ask some questions..

Now the last help i need from you is this 

What speaker should i get from those 4 (Spec wize)

I know this sounds stupid because a speaker can have High end specs (Wats battary life Amp.. ect.)

But sound like trash compare to other speakers with lower specs but better sound quality with better materials

at any rate i just hearing out suggestions.. and as soon as i am back to my town.. ill go out and search for some awnsers..

(Yeah as you can tell im traped into a vilage with no stores about sound or electronics)

And again thank you for your time.. 

i hope one day ill be able to help people like you do..

(_Have a nice day)_


----------



## elitan (Sep 4, 2016)

Choose bose !


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 4, 2016)

You need to tell us the primary purpose of this system. Your thread title says "PA" for public address. That suggests voice only and you don't need a wide frequency response for that.

Will this be used for low volume background music? Or high volume dance/entertainment?

How large a venue?


----------



## AnestisMania (Sep 5, 2016)

Ok you are right... i didnt clarify that...

Ill need it for music only.. Now when it comes to where i want to play it.. well outside.. and at home (party's.. to play some music ect.) (Or if i need it for some party's insite some other homes that why i need it portable..)

at any rate i want to find the best value for my money.. but i also need from the speaker to output some good quality volume-sound..

So.. as you can see bill we are going for sound quality.. and power output (volume) 

if you need more information feel free to ask..

(We want something that will deliver loud sound (not hardcore.. just lound you know...) with the best quality possible.. and not go above 220-250 Euro Dolars what eva)

And as always thank you for your time i appreciate it!.


----------



## AnestisMania (Sep 5, 2016)

elitan said:


> Choose bose !



Thank you Elitan Ill keep it in mind

Thank you for your help .. 

and by the way.. you have anything specific to suggest?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 5, 2016)

I really don't know what to suggest. While audiophile audio reproduction was my first love in consumer electronics, that did not extend to outdoor venues for entertainment - except I was lucky enough one year to help the sound engineers with a Mannheim Steamroller concert one year!  But that was a different scenario.

I did find this recent review which has UK prices you should easily be able to convert to Euros.

I do think you need to refine your requirements a bit too. For example, as seen here, many systems in your budget come with 2 or more speakers. This may divide the power but provide greater coverage (not to mention, stereo).

I note also some come with battery power too. This may come in handy if your "party" is not near a power source or if running power lines is impractical or hazardous due to tripping or water exposure, etc.


----------



## AnestisMania (Sep 5, 2016)

Well you did what you could... ill do some more research before i go out and buy something...
at any rate i aggre that 2 speaker are better than one since you get a nice'er"' experience (surround wise)

But i dont mind that since i want something that i can bring with me where ever i go  and i need it to be eazy to move around (My vilage somewhere outside ect.)
im not going to use it for partys or anything but if it comes to that i want to be able to deliver that level of sound..
and that's why i want the speakers to have some "BOUF" in them..

by the way Mr. bill since you have way more experience that me in sound and speakers in general.. can i ask..
Most of the speakers im searching have Same price but some of them you know (200-220) but the specs are completely diffrent
For example (100wats .Sensitivity: 97-Frequency: 45-20 ect..) and another speaker with lets say (300wats Sensitivity: 97-Frequency: 40-15 ect.. and bigger speaker) but same price...

what is happening in that case... better quality materials (amp-speaker-case ect.)
Because i have see some speakers when the wats get realy high lets say 250-400
i can notice the cone is from "paper" and not from other more ehhh (quality meterials..)

well i know each speaker cone (kevlar metal wood ect..) has a diffrend sound
and the manufacturer choses the one that fits his type of speaker depending on what is the speaker for...
But never mind that.. maybe i dont know what im talking about ..

So how much can you tell me..
because that huge diffrence in performance "i would be stupid not to buy the 250wats speaker over the 100"
"same Sensitivity-Frequency why would i buy the 100wats one"

Btw bill im sorry if im such a problem but im asking this kind of questions because i cant hear out the speakers to tell the diffrence
and i also want to know whats up with that diffrence in (price-performance)

Thank you again

Keep up the good work!.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 5, 2016)

Power specs in amplifiers have always been a mystery and a nightmare to understand because there are many ways to measure power.

Ideally, you want to see something like 80 watts average per channel (if stereo or surround), 20Hz - 20KHz into 8 Ohms with .09% THD (total harmonic distortion). The problem is marketing weenies twist these figures around and instead, may use peak power, add all channels together, increase THD, use a narrow frequency response band, lower speaker impedance, and other tricks to make it seem more powerful. So suddenly a true 10W per channel amplifier is suddenly advertised as 300W!  This is why you really need read the professional reviews.

Sensitivity matters in some speakers but is NOT a measure of sound quality (fidelity). It just refers the amount of power to get the speaker moving. A very sensitive speaker can typically produce louder sound with the same amount of power than a less sensitive speaker. But that does not mean it has less distortion.



AnestisMania said:


> and the manufacturer choses the one that fits his type of speaker depending on what is the speaker for...


What the speaker is used for is one reason, but the maker's also choose the material for the sound characteristic they are looking for.


AnestisMania said:


> because that huge diffrence in performance "i would be stupid not to buy the 250wats speaker over the 100"
> "same Sensitivity-Frequency why would i buy the 100wats one"


Because it might more faithfully reproduce the original recording. Power and loudness are NOT a measure of fidelity. Super loud is no good if the music is so distorted it does not sound like the original recording.


----------



## AnestisMania (Sep 5, 2016)

Hmmmm in that case it all comes down to google... like you said.
i have to google down all the speakers im interested in.. find people that have buy them and own the speakers for some time to get some insides about sound and build quality..
make some phone calls to the sellers of the speakers and get deeper into this..

Im not going to let even a single peny go to waste (ง°ل͜°)ง

at any rate that was some useful information.. bill thank you for everyrhing.
Hope i can help you one day for the information you gave me (i doubt it tho...)

_(Time to go back into the battlefield)
(AnestisMania Out)._


----------



## slozomby (Sep 7, 2016)

have you considered hitting up your local version of craigslist for some used guitar amps?   then just getting a Bluetooth receiver to hook into it/them?


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 7, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Speakers are too subjective for anyone to give you "sound" (pun intended! ) advice. What I think sounds great to my ears may sound too tinny to you or too boomy to someone else.
> 
> I think you should hit our friend Bing Google hard, and enter the model number plus the word "review" of any speaker you are considering into Bing Google's search box and read what others are saying. Pay the closest attention to the professional review sites and less attention to "user reviews" unless many users are complaining about the exact same thing. Sadly, users will down rate a product just because it was delivered a day late, delivered next door, or was the wrong color. Plus the professional reviewers will have competing products to compare with, the proper test equipment, and know-how to do a proper review.
> 
> Then, because speakers are too subjective, see if you can find a local dealer/distributor and go and listen to them yourself.


I would second your opinion. I like the bass in my speakers but on the other hand people like smooth and classical sound effect. It differentiates n the basis of your taste. Rather too subjective.


----------



## AnestisMania (Sep 7, 2016)

slozomby said:


> have you considered hitting up your local version of craigslist for some used guitar amps?   then just getting a Bluetooth receiver to hook into it/them?



Thank you Slozomby
 but i dont want something used at any rate i dont mind paying a bit more for my sound but i want it brand new 

because when it comes to sound i very picky when it comes to used units 

Thanks for your replay


----------



## AnestisMania (Sep 7, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> I would second your opinion. I like the bass in my speakers but on the other hand people like smooth and classical sound effect. It differentiates n the basis of your taste. Rather too subjective.



Well at any rate i like bass too but i dont mind speakers that have more of a clasical sound.. (but still go for the base) (razer hamerhead)

If you have to suggest anything feel free to do so


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 7, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> I would second your opinion. I like the bass in my speakers but on the other hand people like smooth and classical sound effect.


Sorry, but this really does not make sense. A speaker should reproduce the sound as it was originally recorded without introducing _any_ emphasis to any part/frequency of the sound - just as if you were standing in the studio or in the "sweet spot" in front of the stage. It does not matter if you are listening to a symphony orchestra doing the classics, the Stones, Drake, or watching the latest Star Wars movie.

If your speakers are "bass heavy", that is a fault! Not a quality!

It is very difficult for any speaker to reproduce the full range (typically considered 20Hz to 20KHz) to begin with. Then to reproduce that range in a "flat" response curve - that is, to reproduce all frequencies at the same volume and treat them all equally - typically, within ±3dB is even more of a challenge - especially when maintaining a realistic "dispersion" pattern. And then, to reproduce all that sound and full frequency range without introducing _any_ distortion is even a greater challenge.

To do this typically requires a speaker with multiple drivers (speakers) with a minimum of a woofer, midrange and tweeter setup, and a subwoofer/LFE (low frequency effects) speaker too. This is why a high end home theater setup can easily cost $100,000 or more! A LOT more even.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 8, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> Sorry, but this really does not make sense. A speaker should reproduce the sound as it was originally recorded without introducing _any_ emphasis to any part/frequency of the sound - just as if you were standing in the studio or in the "sweet spot" in front of the stage. It does not matter if you are listening to a symphony orchestra doing the classics, the Stones, Drake, or watching the latest Star Wars movie.
> 
> If your speakers are "bass heavy", that is a fault! Not a quality!
> 
> ...


Yes you are right, but what I meant was that some speakers have built in effect of a particular sound effect: For instance I use Live Bass brand as I prefer that extra bass in my music. While some speakers emit a kind of techno/metal sound that some people prefer. You are right that it should only reproduce the original sound, but some speakers have built in customized emphasis on any particular type of sound effect.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 8, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> Yes you are right, but what I meant was that some speakers have built in effect of a particular sound effect: For instance I use Live Bass brand as I prefer that extra bass in my music. While some speakers emit a kind of techno/metal sound that some people prefer. You are right that it should only reproduce the original sound, but some speakers have built in customized emphasis on any particular type of sound effect.


You are right - many do. In fact, this is a problem for many who are seeking good speakers. The "marketing" people think everyone wants exaggerated bass when in most cases, that is just not true.

I don't have a problem with a system having various sound effects options. But they, IMO, should be options that are disabled by default.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 9, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> You are right - many do. In fact, this is a problem for many who are seeking good speakers. The "marketing" people think everyone wants exaggerated bass when in most cases, that is just not true.
> 
> I don't have a problem with a system having various sound effects options. But they, IMO, should be options that are disabled by default.


Or like I have always wanted, similar to what we have in our media players (almost all kinds), there should be a sound equalizer panel kind of thing within the speakers, so users can adjust the sound effect accordingly. Would be much better, but that's just me.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 9, 2016)

lorraine walsh said:


> there should be a sound equalizer panel kind of thing within the speakers, so users can adjust the sound effect accordingly. Would be much better, but that's just me.


I agree completely. In fact, most of the better home theater receivers have different preset options to adjust the sound for a concert hall, club, open air live, and more. And for years, receivers have had a "Loudness" button to boost bass and treble when listening at low volume levels as those frequencies tend to fade off quickly.

Again, I don't have a problem with any of those "effects" features, as long as they are off by default.


----------

